# 1984 ford 2110 backhoe hydraulics



## 84ford2110 (Oct 13, 2016)

hey guys, new to the form here and looking for some guidance. i bought my grandfathers 84 ford 2110 a while back. a couple months ago i acquired a 2006 johndeere 448 bachoe attachment. I recently finished all of the mounting brackets and have it sitting on the tractor. now I'm onto the hydraulics and not sure what to do. so my question is: does the 2110 model have auxiliary hydraulic ports i can tap into? or will i have to tap into the loader hydraulics? i will post some pics up when i can get them onto the computer. thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your loader attached to internal hydraulics or a front engine-mounted pump? Regardless, I would tie into the loader hydraulics. 

Your Ford 2110 has "open center" hydraulics, which means that when the loader control valves are in center/neutral position , fluid is dumped back to the reservoir. The JD backhoe most likely has open center valves, but it is worth checking, because if it is closed center, you will deadhead the pump. 

Tie the loader and backhoe in series. The discharge line from the loader valve goes to the backhoe input connection, and the backhoe discharge line goes to reservoir where the loader discharge was originally connected. Your loader valve has to be rated for this type service.


----------



## 84ford2110 (Oct 13, 2016)

I believe that it is a front mounted pump. the hydraulic filter is vertically mounted behind the fan shroud. my initial thought was to tap into the loaders system but was unsure if there is an easier way. i know welding and mechanics very well but i am clueless when it comes to the hydraulic system. i will post up some pics tomorrow when its not raining.


----------



## 84ford2110 (Oct 13, 2016)

i was finally able to get some pics of my tractor, so here they are. i guessing that the hydraulic hose that comes out of the rear end is the high pressure line, and the large hard line is the return from the filter? but I'm not sure how the 3 lines out of the control block work.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Based on your photos and your description I think you're reading this backwards. The hose to the rear is most likely the sump return and not pressure at at all. The hard line mentioned would be the pressure line to the three point lift system. The other two hoses from the loader valve to the diverter valve beneath it are what you need to concentrate on. One is the pressure line into the loader valve, the other is the pressure line out and leading the the lift system. Actually, either of these could be interrupted to supply your backhoe valve, provided said valve is designed for open center and power beyond. The sump return hose from from this valve can be tied into the existing sump return hose/port by whatever fittings fit the space provided. The three hoses involved can be fitted with quick disconnects if you choose. It does need to be engineered such that the pressure lines to and from the backhoe valve(not the sump return) can be coupled together while the backhoe is out of the system.


----------

